# Do i have gyno :-\



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Never even noticed until now, I was sitting outside in the sun doing an essay for university and in the reflection of my laptop it looked all puffy and weird :-\

I've been bulking naturally for like 2 and a bit months now so it might just be stored fat and I could be getting paranoid but need a second opinion.

I'm 20 years old 6'2 14st lol if that matters?


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

would of been better if i didnt have to tilt my neck to look at the pic.

can you feel any hard lumps in or around your nipple area?


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry dude, forgot to rotate it. Erm no, no lumps!


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Big Bird said:


> Sorry dude, forgot to rotate it. Erm no, no lumps!


Tender? Sore?

Cycle info?


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Not tender, not sore!

Never done gear, thinkin bout doin it next year though......

I was just worried!


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

personally id say you was safe dude, looks fine to me.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Because you are asking us to see if you have gyno, we're all looking closely and some will probably say you have nothing worry about and other may just say you have very very slight puffyness around the nips. i would agree with the latter...


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

If your paranoid now, god to think what you will be like on cycle mate


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

you've not got gyno mate.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i think people panic too much about bloody gyno .. i have been there my self .. you end up rubbing and touching it so much prob end up with sore nips for no reason . stop worrying


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

you havent got gyno mate trust me !


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

no mate!

you have MASSIVE PECS!!

well done 

People thought i had gyno and i got it checked out and it was just my pec muscle, i stopped training it as much so i didnt look like i had tits while i still have higher BF 

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&safe=off&q=gynecomastia&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

this is gyno!!!!

naaaat nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Read this , Gives great info http://anabolicminds.com/forum/steroids/97254-if-you-think.html


----------



## dasine (Mar 11, 2010)

bassmonster said:


> Because you are asking us to see if you have gyno, we're all looking closely and some will probably say you have nothing worry about and other may just say you have very very slight puffyness around the nips. i would agree with the latter...


ive got that puffiness round the nips too, wud that go away with clomid or something similar?


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

nolva and letro didn't work for me..........i wouldn't go down that route just yet...first try going on a calorie deficit diet and put in a lot of cardio to see if makes any difference...

in all honesty though, your chest looks good.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

No, just good chest genetics by the looks of it.


----------

